# What year????



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

Picked this up over the summer. It is a Model ST1336LE. The chassis tag is missing but below is a photo of the engine tag and a couple of the unit. Tag says engine meets 1995-1999 regulations so I assume it is a 1999 or newer model. I found an owners manual on line that is very close, but not exact. It is for a model ST1336DLE and is very close to the one I have.

Wonder if anyone can help identifying the year of this unit? Any other info would also be appreciated.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

If I had to guess, I'd say that D.O.M. stands for Date of Manufacture, and from my understanding of how to read the numbers, it was manufactured on the 291st day of 1999, on the D shift.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

bwdbrn1 said:


> If I had to guess, I'd say that D.O.M. stands for Date of Manufacture, and from my understanding of how to read the numbers, it was manufactured on the 291st day of 1999, on the D shift.


yep, I agree with the 1999..im not sure about the "D" shift though..
I have only ever heard of A, B and C shifts..three 8 hour shifts in a 24 hour day..although I suppose some companys might have done four 6 hour shifts, which could account for a D-shift..but that seems unlikely..I dont know of any factory jobs that only work 6 hour days..

but yes, the Tecumseh serial number numbering convention translates to "291st day of 1999"..which is late October of 1999, which means this is most likely a 2000 or 2001 model year machine..

Late October of 1999 is a bit late to have gone on a year 2000 machine..by that time probably all the year 2000 machines were already built..but maybe not. I would say its most likely to be a year 2001 machine.

Probably a 2001 model year machine, model 924107, built in the summer of 2000, with an engine built in late 1999! 


Scot


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

I think you guys nailed it. 2001 sounds good to me.

Thanks


----------

